# Can the Kings afford Bibby and Christie?



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

thought to let you guys know, lol,
The Kings were just seconds away from having the privilege of whacking the Nets in the Finals.

Now, with a big contract for Mike Bibby on the horizon, and a whopping luxury-tax hit looming, GM Geoff Petrie plans to sit down with owners Gavin and Joe Maloof in Las Vegas this week and explore what the Kings are and aren't willing to do this summer to compete with the Lakers.

The biggest sticking point will be Bibby, whose stock soared in the playoffs. The Maloofs knew when they traded for him that Bibby would command a big contract, but now it's looking like it will be the max. The Kings have nearly $56 million committed for next season. A seven-year deal for Bibby will shove the Kings toward the mid-$60 million range in combined salaries for 2002-03. 

Can they afford to sign Bibby and keep the team intact? Apparently, that's what will be decided this week.

"Say we sign Bibby for $7 million, then we're paying $10 million in the tax," Joe Maloof told the Sacramento Bee. "That's a $17 million contract in that sense. There's a certain point where you have to look at it in a business sense. You have to take the basketball hat off and put the business hat on."

For starters, expect the team to use its first-round pick in the draft on an international player it can keep overseas (and off the cap) for another year or two.

Second, don't be surprised to see the team trade a player like Doug Christie, who makes $6.25 million next season, to save some cap room. With players like Hidayet Turkoglu and Gerald Wallace waiting in the wings, it may be the Kings' only chance at staying afloat financially.

check my attachment, wish you had that
:laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why do we wish we has a slam dunk trophy?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Kings*

The Kings could trade Doug Christie for a good bench player, so that Hedo could start at SG. He had a great series against my Lakers. I'm not sure that he could guard Kobe and other quick guards though. I suppose Christie is good. I never thought about him being traded until you brought it up. Actually, the Kings are fine with Christie, he plays defense and can hit the outside shot (but not always, thanks Doug. Without you, we might not have won it for the third time. LOL!)


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Christie is expendable. Unfortunately his Game 7 of the WCF's really illustrated that. A trade for a good, hard-working young player (is there such a thing these days?) might be the way to go. But who?


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Christie is a good player but when he has to mainly concentrate on defending Kobe, then he forgets about his offense and is also to tired to be effective offensively.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Christie is expendable. He not only does NOT guard Kobe well, he also is not a *team player* for the very reason that he doesn't take enough of the *Open* shots presented to him, thereby making things very difficult for the rest of his teammates.

When you don't shoot, you do NOT keep Kobe working on both ends of the floor and that is not good. Kobe gets a free ride when it comes to defense on a guard who won't be a threat, like Christie and a few others in the west.

Keep Bibby and get someone who can do a little of both defending AND shoot the ball. Christie forgets he is a *shooting guard*, they're supposed to shoot!


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

I like Christiem but i like bibby better.. well because bibby is better at his job. but like you all said, doug is expendable, so i say expend him for someone a little less expensive player, any suggestions??


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BlazersNBulls4ever *
> I like Christiem but i like bibby better.. well because bibby is better at his job. but like you all said, doug is expendable, so i say expend him for someone a little less expensive player, any suggestions??


I don't know which shooting guards are free agents this year, but if I were the Kings GM, I'd go after someone like Spree, who can defend and will take those open shots!

Maybe Michael Redd from the Bucks is a free agent, he can really shoot and isn't afraid to play team ball offensively as well as defensively.


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh Kings fans. You already want to break up your team? I think if you want to trade anybody, CWebb is the one. He's suppose to be the go to guy come crunch time but look like he does not want to take big shot, second guy have to go is Divac he flop too much instead of playing. What do you think?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think you're wrong.....How about the Lakers trade Shaq and Kobe? Shaq charges too much and Kobe travels a lot.....


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

hate to say this, but webber did have some opportunities to take some easy shots during the wcf, but he got scared and kinda punked out.

but then again, bibby (well, i don't have to say much more  )...


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey KC, would you mind at all if your stars charge and travel a lot but in the end they still bring the trophy home for you? You don't even know what is important for your team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I don't know hyrogliphics.....


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> would you mind at all if your stars charge and travel a lot but in the end they still bring the trophy home for you?


Would you mind if your team flopped and cried a lot and in the end they still bring the trophy home for you?


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

You think crying and flopping will win. The problem is crying and flopping aren't never going to bring the trophy for you, never, never. You'll never going to win with Divac and Webber on you team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Ok, thanks for telling us, now run along....


----------



## linus#1 (Jun 24, 2002)

I gotta be honest, as someone who has enjoyed criticizing CWebb all season, I find it difficult to say this but...I think CWebb played well in the WCF's...with Bibby taking over in most of the games I think webber chose his shots well and was quite effective in his role. Compared to other series and games, i thought he played with some fire in the fourth quarters. Peja needed to step up, Christie as well. They also missed an assload of FREEthrows.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am kind of worried about trading Doug Christie. Obviously his offense was terrible in game 7 but we traded for him for his defense. He changed our team for the better. The kings never were and never will be confused for a defensive team but Christie changed that a little. He always ds up the star and is in passing lanes all the time. Hopefully if we do trade him Bibby will take over as the defensive leader of the team. If we do trade him i wonder what we could get for him. Unfortunatly most teams need offense more then defense with the exception of some teams.


----------

